# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Presentan proyecto piloto de acuicultura tropical en loreto

## Bruno Cillóniz

En la Universidad Nacional de Amazonía del Perú.  _Proyecto de producción de peces será financiado por el Consejo Nacional de Ciencia, Tecnología e Innovación Tecnológica. _   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* La Universidad Nacional de la Amazonía del Perú (UNAP) presentó el proyecto acuífero de producción de peces gamitana y bocachico en la provincia de Maynas - Loreto, que tiene la finalidad de promover una actividad económica que reemplace la deforestación de madera, rescate e incremente la pesquería ornamental de la zona. 
Nuestro proyecto consiste en la implementación tecnológica de jaulas flotantes para la crianza de gamitanas y bocachicos en una comunidad cerca del río Manaes de la provincia de Maynas, señaló el jefe del proyecto, Ing. Ángel Ruiz Frías, en el marco del programa de Cátedras de Nuevos Conocimientos y Tecnologías en Acuicultura Tropical del Consejo Nacional de Ciencia e Innovación Tecnológica (CONCYTEC). 
Ruiz Frías informó que el proyecto de producción de peces requiere de una inversión de S/. 100 mil que será financiado por CONCYTEC. Por el momento, la universidad nos brindó S/. 10 mil para el piloto del proyecto. Entonces hemos adquirido 5 jaulas de 25 m3, para un promedio de 7 peces por m3, informó. 
El proyecto deberá ser aprobado por la UNAP para acceder al financiamiento de la CONCYTEC y del Gobierno Regional de Loreto. El proyecto se concibió en el 2006 y recién se empezó a aplicar el piloto este 2010, explicó el especialista.  *Proyección social y potencialidad económica* 
El Ing. Ruiz Frías, señaló que el proyecto se concibe como una proyección social de la UNAP para con las comunidades indígenas aledañas al río Manaes. Tiene como finalidad diversificar el quehacer laboral del poblador de Manay, y reducir la deforestación de madera (tala). Queremos rescatar y proteger la pesquería ornamental. 
Asimismo indicó que la crianza de peces gamitana y bocachico tiene un potencial económico y comercial. Puede ser rentable con un proyecto más grande, por ejemplo 50 jaulas como mínimo y una buena infraestructura, anotó. 
No obstante, el Ing. Ruiz Frías señaló que la crianza de peces en un medio natural está amenazada por depredadores mamíferos como la nutria y por pescadores informales. 
Creo que debería haber políticas del Gobierno Regional de Loreto con los sectores pesqueros, porque es una actividad que puede darle de comer a las comunidades, y por otro lado incrementaría el comercio de la pesquería en la región, concluyó.   *DATOS: *  
  Las denominadas Cátedras del CONCYTEC impulsan la formación de capital humano altamente calificado al servicio de empresas que contribuyan al desarrollo regional y a la atracción de inversión extranjera.  
  Además, la Cátedra promueve la repatriación de investigadores peruanos, residentes en el extranjero, y la incorporación de investigadores residentes en el Perú.  
  Actualmente, en la provincia de Manay el kilogramo de gamitada está en S/. 7Temas similares: Artículo: Hoy presentan III Feria Alimentaria Andina que se realizará en Huaraz Artículo: Comunidades de Loreto ejecutan proyecto de reforestación para captura de carbono Presentan avance de estudio de balance hídrico de la cuenca del río Apurimac II Simposium de Uva Tropical 2009 (14 y 15 de octubre) PCM y Minag presentan Plan Nacional Agropecuario Concertado 2009

----------

